# [Jul 20, 2012] ★★ ASTRAL CIRCUS - LAUNCH PARTY ★★ Brixton Jamm



## mirageman (Jul 16, 2012)

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

·٠•●ૐ●•٠· ·٠•●ૐ●•٠· ASTRAL CIRCUS ·٠•●ૐ●•٠· ·٠•●ૐ●•٠·

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

·٠•●ૐ●•٠· PSYCHEDELIC TRANCE ·٠•●ૐ●•٠· 

▶▶ Nick Sentience  
www.facebook.com/nicksentience.music

▶▶ Mechanimal [Live]
www.facebook.com/mechanimalmusic

▶▶ Cathar [Live]
www.facebook.com/pages/Cathar/223036641059742

▶▶ Savage Circuit [Live]
www.facebook.com/savage.circuit

▶▶ Nikki S  
www.facebook.com/NikkiSOfficial

▶▶ Andy Force
www.facebook.com/AndyForce.Mutagen

▶▶ Liquid Ross
www.facebook.com/djliquidross

▶▶ Neutrino
www.facebook.com/pages/Neutrino/275230521412


·٠•●ૐ●•٠· ALTERNATIVE / ELECTRONICA / PSYGRESSIVE ·٠•●ૐ●•٠·

▶▶ Nolan Shmolan
www.facebook.com/pages/Nolan-Shmolan/180326028672684

▶▶ Cosmic Warrior [Live]
www.facebook.com/pages/Cosmic-Warrior/118531351572067

▶▶ Zeus 
www.facebook.com/DJZEU5

▶▶ Fordy

▶▶ Kaptain Kairos 
www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=732070895

▶▶ Mirageman 
www.soundcloud.com/mirageman

▶▶ Andy Force
www.facebook.com/AndyForce.Mutagen

▶▶ Sachin
www.soundcloud.com/dj-sachin


▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

★★ UV Decor by Cognitive Dissidents, Ink Junkie & more. ★★
★★ Visuals by VJ Baby K & Nikki S. ★★
★★ Funktion One Sound System. ★★
★★ Two rooms plus outdoor terrace. ★★

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

Tickets: 
Advanced £10 with no booking fee from www.astralcircus.net
MOTD.

Info & Guest List: 
info@astralcircus.net - 020 7274 5537

Outlets:
North London - Access All Areas - 020 7267 8320
South London - JAMM - 0207274 5537
Cyberdog (Camden) - 020 7482 2842

Websites:
www.astralcircus.net
www.accessallareas.org
www.brixtonjamm.org
www.trackitdown.net
www.ticketweb.co.uk

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

Join us on www.facebook.com/astralcircus

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nicely put together OP. Shame about the music.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

But the title has got *stars*!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> But the title has got *stars*!


 
Should be against the rules, really.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> But the title has got *stars*!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2012)

And the OP has OM's!!!!

WHY I WAS NOT INFORMED OF EITHER OF THESE OPTIONS? 

I see a _whole new world_ of posting opening up before me!


----------



## astral (Jul 16, 2012)

Awww, I thought this thread was about me


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 16, 2012)

Some top lurking from mirageman there, 4 posts since 2001.


----------



## mirageman (Jul 17, 2012)

Well it's nice to be back!  I'm mostly on www.psymusic.co.uk these days, hence the errr, absence. At least I'm back with something interesting to say, I hope at least some of you'll agree.    We will be transformng the Jamm with 3 UV decor teams and cranking out some cutting edge psy trance over the Funktion One in there. VJs, original UV art for sale, performers coming too! Well we are a circus after all  Hope some of you local yokels can make it!  It's going to be quite a show!


----------



## mirageman (Jul 18, 2012)

Somewhere in Brixton, earlier today...


----------



## Dan U (Jul 18, 2012)

Is oxide playing with neutrino


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah! you don't wanna piss off the yout

and 'cutting edge psytrance' purrrrrrllllleeeeeaaaase


----------



## IC3D (Jul 18, 2012)

Its all about..


----------

